# ESTJ career path?



## Caboose (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm not in a career yet but I'm considering the possibilities VERY intently, which is what brought me here! I've read up on my personality type, which turned out to be ESTJ, and I'm considering a few career paths. I agree that I'm very good at organizing things and I really would like a leadership position. The only thing is I don't like a lot of paperwork and stuff like that. My big goal in life is to get a ton of money (whos isnt?) but I don't know which path would best suit my skills. Right now I'm considering majoring in Business and getting a masters degree or something and becoming a CEO of a rather large business. What do you all think?


----------



## parallel (Aug 18, 2009)

It looks as though your already on a good path for yourself there. 



> ESTJ's prefer careers where:
> * Management provides specific and realistic directions
> * There are several opportunities to demonstrate competence
> * The culture appreciates fair but tough decision making
> ...





> favored careers:
> executive, ceo, supervisor, business consultant, manager, strategist, financial planner, business person, office manager, public relations manager, international business specialist, business analyst, management consultant, operations manager, loan officer, lawyer, marketing, sports management, government employee, investment banker (source: ESTJ - Jung Type Descriptions)





> The only thing is I don't like a lot of paperwork and stuff like that.


I'd imagine with what you have in mind, your going to have to do some no matter what. The pros outweigh the cons though, right?


----------



## Gephyrophobia (Feb 6, 2010)

Lateralus has quoted a very reliable resource, however, I think some variety for ESTJs would be essential; from my understanding of them, I have a few ESTJ friends who are uncomfortable with doing the same routine over again, and I would assume a little more variety concerning the present would be inevitable in depleting the tediousness of such tasks/routines.


----------



## pikmenbattlehealer (Nov 29, 2009)

This sounds much more spartan action like of a discription as opposed to before. Even then, i would still find the work emmensily boring Thanks for sharing posters of this thread.


----------

